# Question about my warn winch wiring...?



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

When I was cleaning my new to me 05 Brute 650 SRA w/a Warn 2.5 winch I noticed a nice big clump of big gauge wires under the right rear fender, in fact, zip tied to the aluminum fender brace...? After further investigation, it appears to be the same color and I believe it to be the wiring running up front to the winch 
So here is my question: when the dealer installed this winch, why would they zip tie any extra wiring and not just cut to length as needed?? The only simple explanation I can come up with is that maybe Warn installed nice heavy lugs on the ends of these cables and the dealer did not want to cut these off and have to install new lugs or terminals? Does that sound correct? In my thinking this extra wire should be cleaned up and shortened but I don’t want to open myself up to a lot of extra work if it’s not really needed...? 

What would you do?


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

All dealer work I've seen has left all the wiring. It won't hurt anything, plus it's not seen. You could shorten the wires if you wanted, but it sets you up for corrosion and such, unless it's the power supply wires. In that case just cut it and put new connectors on it. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Mine have always been cut to length. If your not haveing any issues from it I wouldnt worry about it. If it aint broke dont fix it. LOL


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

Ok, so the contactor is under the seat in the tool box area which would explain the bundle of cables under the fender, anyone know what size lugs I need?

And for you guys that say those tool box storage areas are always dry...LOL


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Lol thats one thing Ive learned is to never trust a dry box on any ATV...


----------



## 2013GreenMeanie750 (Feb 26, 2014)

todbnla said:


> Ok, so the contactor is under the seat in the tool box area which would explain the bundle of cables under the fender, anyone know what size lugs I need?
> 
> And for you guys that say those tool box storage areas are always dry...LOL


You need a #8 AWG ring terminal with a 1/4" stud. I am going through the same issue as you and cleaning up my wiring for my 13 Brute.


----------

